# Fargo CableOne dropping Outdoor Channel!!!!!!!



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Cable One in Fargo is revising their channel line up Dec.15 and surprise surprise the Outdoor Channel was not listed in the Sunday Fargo Forum ad. I called Cable One and they informed me that they are moving the Outdoor Channel over to the premium digital package. This requires additional expense and a reciever box rental at each TV! This monopoly has done it again...let's go after them. Does anyone know Scott Geston's email? (manager) :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Scott Geston is not the owner, they are a huge company nationally but he is the manager, or whatever you would call him. I have really gotten away from watching that stuff, I am tired of seeing them shoot monster deer from under the feeders!!!! uke:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I hate the hunters who shoot deer under the feeders as well. But many of the shows are fair chase. I wish eastman's hunting journal would be on more offten. That is by far my favorite hunting show. I have been a little dissapointed in some of the recent eastman hunts. I've now seen them on pay to hunt ranches which I don't agree is FAIR chase. But that show is still my favorite due to mostly mike eastman himself. He is so calm and I like to think I mostly have a hunting personality close to his. I guess I'm going to be a bit ticked off if they do take away the outdoor channel. Thats about the only chanel my tv is on.

Does anyone know if Chuck Adams has any shows or movies?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

For those of you race fans out there, you're going to lose Wednesday Night Horsepower as well and that means no World of Outlaws Sprint Car racing.

Yep, that and golf, my other passions along with hunting and fishing. Fish in the morning, golf in the afternoon, go watch a sprint car race that night, that's a good time my friend. (can't really hunt geese during racing season or I'd do all four in one day)


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Drop cable and get dish network. Similar to digital cable but cheaper. 
I have the cheapest package and i have more channels than basic cable and ive add the outdoor channel for 1.99 a month.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

gotta love those'hunters' decked out in camoflage 30 feet in the air in a small condo with a full bar. What the hell are they wearing camo for?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

> What the hell are they wearing camo for?


Come on! That's an easy one. It's all about advertizing! Real Tree or Advantage camos would have never hit the market if some fancy pants celebrity never modeled them. Don't any of you guys remember the days hunting before fancy camo? All my hunting in the past was done with brown pants and a flannel shirt. Never remember that causing me not to ever fill a tag.


----------

